# Cow Ford Bream Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My regular fishing partner Freddy and I launched about 5:45 this morning at Cow Ford on the Choctawhatchee. Headed upriver and along the way we saw 10 gators. On the way back we saw 1. Both of us have fished this river since we were too young to handle a boat and have never seen this many gators on a single day trip. Several were gator hunting quality.
The water quality is a little better than upstream in the Holmes Creek, 7 Runs and Comanders area. 
We managed to catch about 35 and kept 23 for table fare. Had a few small gut hooked we kept, but most were good eating size.
It started getting hot about 10:30 and the bite slowed, and so did our interest. We quit about 11:00 and headed downriver to the landing.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Cow%20Ford%20060116


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice. I enjoyed the pics. Gators scare me!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, good trip with great pics!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool pictures ! A unique looking cypress tree ,and the cypress trees that are on both sides of the little slough look like creepy gate post that just scream "you shall not pass ". On a side note I don't think I would be doing much swimming in that stretch of the river. Too many lizards !


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice mess of fish there & good pics.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Great pics and report. Thx.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics of a good time!!!!


----------



## Will Warren (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice mess of fish, mind if I ask what you were catching those on? Thanks for the post and pics....oh and those gators make me nervous to take my yak out there!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Will Warren said:


> Nice mess of fish, mind if I ask what you were catching those on? Thanks for the post and pics....oh and those gators make me nervous to take my yak out there!


Crickets for 90% and fly rod/worms for the rest. We were a good distance from the gators as we passed by so they stayed put on the shore. When you get too close the big ones will usually slip into the water. The little ones are not as cautions and may just lay there or if you are fishing along they might just mess around and maybe swim ahead of your boat. The little 2 to 3 footers may actually head for your cork.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I always enjoy your photo essays. I'm gonna have to put my rod down more often and try to copy you. Makes us keyboard cowboys think we're right there with you.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice! Wish I had time to get back over there.


----------

